# how to use a stile and rail bit



## guyhess (Jan 14, 2012)

I bought a combo bit set from skil and no info for the bit set was in it.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

This may help
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/graphics2/TM04-11railstile.pdf

==



guyhess said:


> I bought a combo bit set from skil and no info for the bit set was in it.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Welcome Guy.
Use the coping bit first (on the ends of the rails). Then the profile bit on the inside edge of your four parts.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G'day 

Welcome to the router forum.

Thank you for joining us, Guy.


----------

